# Lang Lang Should Play for Pink Floyd



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

With the three living member reunited. I think that would be a match made in heaven.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> With the three living member reunited. I think that would be a match made in heaven.


I completely disagree.

Pink Floyd has never been known for their virtuosity, nor the complexity of their music. There is no reason for a musician as good as Lang Lang (I'm not really a fan, but there is no questioning his musicianship) to join a band that would not utilize a fraction of his skills. Not to mention, most of Pink Floyd's music is based in minor pentatonic scales, again, would not utilize a classical keyboardist's skills.

He'd probably be bored to tears.

Now, there are plenty of other bands (old and new), with virtuosic musicians and substantially more complex music, that would better utilize a classically trained pianist. But a good number of them already have classically trained keyboardists.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Have to agree with Mr. Moon. I think they are completely at odds with each other. I think a Jazz band could make much better use of Lang. I found this. Not my cup of tea, but at least some are entertained.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

moot question, no one would work with the tankie POS Roger Waters


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I will disagree with the notion of *Pink Floyd*'s music being "simple". Yes, it often is, and at other times it isn't. Their stuff is just plain old weird sometimes, and the harmonic structures are mind boggling. Well, not so much the *Roger Waters* written stuff, but for some group-composed adventures they could string together harmonic progressions that are truly wondrous. 

I found this video a couple of years ago from *Samuel Andreyev* where he dissects a particular *Pink Floyd* song written by keyboardist *Rick Wright*, call *See-Saw*. Once he starts delving into it, you find that the song is really ingeniously clever. He does spend 10 to 15 minutes laying out the groundwork, then a short analysis of the lyrics. But when he finally gets around to the musical portion of the song around the 15 minute mark, it's truly fascinating.






Here's the complete song itself.






Some of the very early *Syd Barrett* songs could be truly unpredictable as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just feel Lang Lang has the touch and soul for it!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry Captain no match,


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Have to agree with Mr. Moon. I think they are completely at odds with each other. I think a Jazz band could make much better use of Lang. I found this. Not my cup of tea, but at least some are entertained.


Is that improv or a composition? When was it?


----------



## khoff999 (Oct 31, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think a Jazz band could make much better use of Lang. I found this. Not my cup of tea, but at least some are entertained.


 There's no indication in this that Lang Lang can play jazz. This is two great pianists doing a mediocre job imitating Liberace playing a Bernstein show tune. 

And Pink Floyd doesn't need a classical pianist anymore than they need a bagpipe player.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Simon Moon said:


> I completely disagree.
> 
> Pink Floyd has never been known for their virtuosity, nor the complexity of their music. There is no reason for a musician as good as Lang Lang (I'm not really a fan, but there is no questioning his musicianship) to join a band that would not utilize a fraction of his skills. Not to mention, most of Pink Floyd's music is based in minor pentatonic scales, again, would not utilize a classical keyboardist's skills.
> 
> ...


I believe Roger Waters would disagree. Maybe not. He is quit full of himself. 
*Roger Waters Says He’s ‘Far, Far, Far More Important’ Than the Weeknd and Drake*
Clue, totally false.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I would not associate Lang Lang with any rock n roll ,please explain the connection?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I associate Lang Lang with shallow virtuosity, and the Pink Floyd of the 70s onwards with powerful and sincere expression communicated through a psychedelic and direct style (or set of styles, as the classical Floyd albums are so unique). So, to me at least, as an admirer of the band, the mix doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

What an odd pairing.
They are welcome to each other.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Compare-





Clair de lune





Barenboim


----------



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

He did play with Jean-Michel Jarre:





That's kind of Pink Floydish...?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

hammeredklavier said:


> Compare-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One is dull, leaden, mannered and tedious the other is light, airy, fleeting and a delight. No prizes for guessing which is which!🤔


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

khoff999 said:


> There's no indication in this that Lang Lang can play jazz. This is two great pianists doing a mediocre job imitating Liberace playing a Bernstein show tune.
> 
> And Pink Floyd doesn't need a classical pianist anymore than they need a bagpipe player.


This is beyond awful. Completely unlistenable and I’m a huge Herbie fan. Don’t know what the dickens he was thinking about getting involved in this farrago of a travesty.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> This is beyond awful. Completely unlistenable and I’m a huge Herbie fan. Don’t know what the dickens he was thinking about getting involved in this farrago of a travesty.



Some might have liked it, his Possibilities album was much bigger of a sell out move.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> moot question, no one would work with the tankie POS Roger Waters


He is annoying.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I'm sorry, but you're way off on this one. I dislike Lang Lang, but him playing Pink Floyd is just stupid to me. Doesn't make any sense stylistically nor artistically.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just feel Lang Lang has the touch and soul for it!


Sounds like an idea for your next thread.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> Sounds like an idea for your next thread.



I think Lang Lang is most successful in lyrical music, but has a steadier dynamic range making him more suitable for rock music. Pink Floyd may be too simple for him, but it would just be a neat idea to bring an Asian to such a popular rock band who many want to reunite, but would need a replacement keys player. Perhaps even just for one show.

I think it would be special, and all would enjoy themselves immensely. I could just see Lang Lang loving playing Great Gig in the Sky.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think Lang Lang is most successful in lyrical music, but has a steadier dynamic range making him more suitable for rock music. Pink Floyd may be too simple for him, but it would just be a neat idea to bring an Asian to such a popular rock band who many want to reunite, but would need a replacement keys player. Perhaps even just for one show.
> 
> I think it would be special, and all would enjoy themselves immensely. I could just see Lang Lang loving playing Great Gig in the Sky.


I think it would be a disaster and just a bad idea all-around. But, hey, that's just me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> I think it would be a disaster and just a bad idea all-around. But, hey, that's just me.


That's not very sound or thoughtful reasoning.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's not very sound or thoughtful reasoning.


I already gave a sound and thoughtful reason above. In case you missed it:



Neo Romanza said:


> I'm sorry, but you're way off on this one. I dislike Lang Lang, but him playing Pink Floyd is just stupid to me. *Doesn't make any sense stylistically nor artistically.*


The bolded section is a sound and thoughtful reason. I don't need to elaborate or reiterate, because, honestly, it isn't worth delving into any further.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> I already gave a sound and thoughtful reason above. In case you missed it:
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded section is a sound and thoughtful reason. I don't need to elaborate or reiterate, because, honestly, it isn't worth delving into any further.


That's a statement without any ideas to back up the claim. But you stated you don't care to get into an explanation.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's a statement without any ideas to back up the claim. But you stated you don't care to get into an explanation.


I stated that it doesn't need an explanation and isn't worth the trouble, because the idea of Lang Lang playing with the remaining members of Pink Floyd is idiotic to me.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Lang Lang's youth was in the '90's so I think that his collaboration with the Schiller group is more along the lines of what he's into. Electronic/trancy stuff. I think it works well. Of course Pink Floyd where great, but that goes back to the boomers, so I doubt he'd identify with that sort of thing in the same way. Who knows? He's done so many different things, full of surprises.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sid James said:


> Lang Lang's youth was in the '90's so I think that his collaboration with the Schiller group is more along the lines of what he's into. Electronic/trancy stuff. I think it works well. Of course Pink Floyd where great, but that goes back to the boomers, so I doubt he'd identify with that sort of thing in the same way. Who knows? He's done so many different things, full of surprises.



That's really nice, I enjoyed it. Thanks!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oortone said:


> He did play with Jean-Michel Jarre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it, thanks for sharing. Has he done an electronic album?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think Electronic music could grow in attempting to compose stronger hooks. While I enjoyed the sounds and playing on those above examples, I found the melodies lacking.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Closed for repairs.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Reopened and moved to the non-classical forum. Please keep discussion civil in line with our rules.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think Electronic music could grow in attempting to compose stronger hooks. While I enjoyed the sounds and playing on those above examples, I found the melodies lacking.


He also played on Mike Oldfield's album _Music of the Spheres_. What do you think?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

When you listen to something like any of the live versions of Comfortably Numb you have to wonder what on earth a leaden-handed piano player like (c)Lang (c)Lang could possibly bring to the party. Like so many classical players he has absolutely no affinity for anything else, witness his desperate Disney tunes effort and his Herbie Hancock encounter. Pointless and hard on the ears.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

A random thought just crossed my mind - why doesn't Ian Anderson play some of Mozart's flute sonatas with LL


----------



## ibrahim (Apr 29, 2017)

Didn't he play with Metallica? This sort of thing isn't unheard of...


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Pink Floyd doesn't need any else to join up. They are what they are, and it is complete.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Sid James said:


> He also played on Mike Oldfield's album _Music of the Spheres_. What do you think?


Your video in post # 29 can be seen but the one in 35 reads "Video Unavailable - This video is not available" - This can mean one of two things - If you're using YouTube Premium without signing out and try to post a video, it won't be available as there is an identifier attached to your username which prohibits transferring Premium content to other sites - This can, and often does, affect even the transfer of non-Premium videos... Or, more likely, it's due to licensing issues as many of the members from Australia experience this problem - There's no way for you to know which videos will appear and which won't until someone who isn't in Australia reaches out to tell you.


----------

